# i seriously laughed so hard



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

this is so cute, i had to share it.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Hahaha! That's too funny.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

:shock: Oh My!!! :rofl:


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

so funny, thanks for sharing!


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

hehe, i love at the beginning it says "any r rated clips were edited out before adding to youtube" lol, i laughed pretty hard when i watched it


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

How cute is he?? I laughed so hard my mom came in to check on me lol


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

So funny!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

This is hilarious! My studs would think he is crazy! They give me the evil eye when presented the mounting dummy for collection instead of a live cover mare lol!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

lol, that is too funny.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

that is so funny!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Goodness.....he does like it rough doesn't he!:shock::lol:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

So much for only 10% waste with a round bale! That's too funny.


----------

